# Looking to buy our first Tesla Model S, is a 2015 P85D a good idea ?



## TimboZipZap

Hi Guys,

Ok so here goes, I have managed to scrape together enough to get a second hand Tesla and so I before I do was just after a bit of insight before handing over the most I've ever spent on a car









I'm looking at 2015 P85D with 50000 on the clock, any one else have one and what are they like ? issues / range / good / bad.

Who do people use to insure theirs ?

Is the performance model really better in the real world ?

Should I buy from a dealer, private sale or only from Tesla ?

Thanks in advance.

Tim


----------



## garsh

TimboZipZap said:


> I have managed to scrape together enough to get a second hand Tesla


I'm not sure about the UK, but in the states a brand new Model 3 is less than a used 2015 Model S.
Have you considered a new Model 3 instead?


----------



## NR4P

I am in a loaner 2015 S85 and from my experience,
I really miss my M3.

The 2015 model here in the States that I have for few days doesn't have:
-side cameras for Sentry
-No LTE, only 3G showing
-no voice prompts for navigation
-no speed limits on maps
-no real center console
-charged it today at SuperCharger, maxed out at 40KW (less than 1/3 of the M3 LR model) so charging is fairly slow.
-no AutoPilot but I guess that's an option?

But it is fast. And the pop out handles are nice, the keyfob is ok and I do like the trunk closer.

It is a bit handicapped in terms of technology vs the M3 but if you can get a great deal, and want the big car vs the M3, then good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Bigriver

Welcome to the forum.

You might be interested in this similar thread....
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/hello-from-seattle-questions-about-model-s.13290/

On your specific question about whether the performance version is better in real life..... as the owner of non-performance Teslas, I find them plenty exciting. Especially if money is tight, performance would be the first thing I'd cross off my list.

I don't know how insurance may be different in the UK than the US, but my rates are reasonable and I didn't switch insurance carriers (State Farm).


----------



## FRC

TimboZipZap said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Ok so here goes, I have managed to scrape together enough to get a second hand Tesla and so I before I do was just after a bit of insight before handing over the most I've ever spent on a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at 2015 P85D with 50000 on the clock, any one else have one and what are they like ? issues / range / good / bad.
> 
> Who do people use to insure theirs ?
> 
> Is the performance model really better in the real world ?
> 
> Should I buy from a dealer, private sale or only from Tesla ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Tim


I drive a performance Model 3, and I love it. I do believe that for me the P is a bit of overkill, the Dual would have been plenty fun . My wife has recently decided to join the Tesla family, and we went through the same decision process you seem to be mulling.

She drove the X and loved it, but was concerned about the falcon wing doors(me too) and the range of the used models. She's a realtor and routinely spends 200+ mile days with clients, so range is a legitimate concern.

Next she drove the S, and would have bought it but for the rear passenger head room(concern for her clients). At first I thought she was being silly, but after sitting in the back of that car, I can see her point. The over the head space is fine. But if you lean slightly toward the outside of the car, the bolster above the window intrudes drastically into the headspace. A concern for passengers on a lengthy ride.

Finally she decided that a second model 3 made sense. It's strange that the 3(in our humble opinion) has more passenger compartment space than the S, not to mention the superiority of the drive. Two places that the S surpasses the 3...cargo space and quiet ride. The cargo space on the 3 is, however, ample. And, as @garsh noted, the Used S and new LR RWD model 3, can be had at similar prices.

Good luck with your search!


----------

